# Hammerpreis - Shimano CHRONARCH Baitcast Rolle -NUR 149,95€ Hammerangebot



## am-angelsport (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Aktuelles Angebot
​ 
* 
Shimano
Chronarch 101
Baitcastrolle
* *
*
 
​ 





 *
*

NUR 149,95 €- unglaublich !

 
bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

